# 8'6" fisher v on 2011 f250? Too heavy?



## nickjr000 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a 2011 f250 with plow prep. I know technically the truck will handle the plow but how bad will it b? Will it b jerking the truck all over? Sagging the front end bad? I was going with a straight 8'6" that was only 730 pounds. Thats about what im use to. But i can get a deal on a power V. Then i looked at the specs and see that its 900 pounds, thats a load! Also i have a leveling kit and 35" tires on 20" rims. Kinda worried about the load on them too. Anyone with a similar setup, or with this plow on a 250? And yes its a diesel. Does anyone use a ballast? I prob will


----------



## nickjr000 (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

When our 06 was new it came with plow prep so it had the 5200lb front coil springs. The plow def. made the truck sag a bit but nothing major. Since then we upgraded to 6000lb front springs and it carry's it better but still drops the front end down about an inch or two. No problems with the whole set up. We added 7000lb front springs to our 05 SD diesel and the new V blade still drops the front end about the same. If you dont want any drop, I would suggest installing the air bags that fit into the front coils but the ride will be affected.


----------



## nickjr000 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks Brian. Dont care if the front drops a bit, I just dont know if it will feel like an elephant sitting on my hood when turning slow n such with a 900+ pound plow. My snow prep came with 5600 springs instead of the 5200 normal ones.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

nickjr000;1312113 said:


> Thanks Brian. Dont care if the front drops a bit, I just dont know if it will feel like an elephant sitting on my hood when turning slow n such with a 900+ pound plow. My snow prep came with 5600 springs instead of the 5200 normal ones.


You'll be fine with that! The only reason we added different front springs is we had a back drag edge on it which added about 85 more lbs to it. One thing we do is not drive with the plow in complete "V" position, bump it out a few inches. All the uneven roads around her are hell on a plow.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Back the train up! I didn't see it was a diesel, Dual Survivor is on and I looked up,lol. IDK, those front springs are pretty small when adding a plow AND carrying the weight of a diesel. One thing thats nice, front springs are fairly cheap to buy and install.


----------



## nickjr000 (Mar 28, 2011)

I already switched the springs up 1 level. The stock springs were only 5200's. So i looked up the spring thats included with the plow prep, it was 5600's so i put them on.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

i have a 2011 f350 with plow prep witch makes your 250 the same as mine when it comes 2 the frontend/ you should have 6000lbs springs witch even with a diesel will be fine. i hang a wide out off the front of mine and do a lot of driving from site 2 site the truck drives and stops fine. as for ballast i runn about 1500 in the bed so i can plow in 2wd 90% of the time


----------



## nickjr000 (Mar 28, 2011)

I was going to switch to the 6000 springs. But i took the vin# off 2 other trucks same as mine ( but with snow plow prep from dealer) and they both had the 5600# spring. I dont know. If u do the plow selector on meyers site u can put a 1000# 9.5' v2 on the truck.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Put a thousand pounds in the back behind the rear axle, you won't even know the plow is there.


----------



## Super Mech (Sep 6, 2011)

Brian Young;1312118 said:


> You'll be fine with that! The only reason we added different front springs is we had a back drag edge on it which added about 85 more lbs to it. One thing we do is not drive with the plow in complete "V" position, bump it out a few inches. All the uneven roads around her are hell on a plow.


May I ask where you got the back drag edge from? I want to get one for my Fisher 8' HD.


----------



## nickjr000 (Mar 28, 2011)

Think im gonna go with the V. Have a date for tuesday to mount it, any other input before i go?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Super Mech;1312331 said:


> May I ask where you got the back drag edge from? I want to get one for my Fisher 8' HD.


Well Fisher makes one but this was a prototype from Backdrag Edge. I'm sure they produce them now.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

What cab configuration is this Reg, Super, or Crew, short bed or longbed


----------



## nickjr000 (Mar 28, 2011)

Crew
Cab short bed


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I would say you want the 6000lb springs on this if you put a 900lb plow on.
I'm surprised that the truck doesn't come stock with them seeing its a diesel and has the plow prep.


----------



## battersea rider (Apr 15, 2011)

I just mounted a 8.2 boss v on a 09 f250 sc v10 with 5200lbs front springs i measured the front wheel well with the plow up and down 1'' difference so i think with the diesel set up u should be fine


----------

